
Identity Check API - bogle
https://onfido.com/
======
Etheryte
I think it's safe to say that taking a picture of your ID and uploading it
_anywhere_ on the net is the last thing you should do.

~~~
bogle
True. Also e-mailing it around to everyone who requests it is a nightmare. We
should be looking to the Estonian model of managing ID (e-estonia). I've also
seen id done on the basis of your bank account (cf. miicard.com) which is a
bit bowel-loosening.

------
bogle
Looks fine but I've no idea what it costs.

~~~
rubyfan
I was looking for cost too but no luck

